# This ......err .... ahemmm ..... MTB thingy then.



## andyfromotley (12 Jun 2008)

Ok Admin wants us to be different today so thought i'd pop in and say hello. Am keen to expand my cycling repetoire and have a sneaking feeling that i am residing near some top MTB routes. 

How would one go about finding out such things?

thanks

andy


----------



## 02GF74 (13 Jun 2008)

where abouts are you?

you can buy the mtb mags whcih often feature routes or else search the web.

what I do is just buy the OS map and look for bridlways then make a route joining them up. (you can include footpaths but I never told you that).


----------



## Kirstie (13 Jun 2008)

02GF74 said:


> (you can include footpaths but I never told you that).



No you can't!! !


----------



## Capt. Jon (13 Jun 2008)

andyfromotley said:


> Ok Admin wants us to be different today so thought i'd pop in and say hello. Am keen to expand my cycling repetoire and have a sneaking feeling that i am residing near some top MTB routes.
> 
> How would one go about finding out such things?
> 
> ...



http://www.mapmyride.com/
http://91.151.214.107/index.php
http://www.bikeradar.com/forums/

Where do you live?


----------



## Kirstie (13 Jun 2008)

If you're in Otley you could also get in touch with north leeds mtb. They are a really friendly bunch and would no doubt welcome a beginner. I know some of them personally and have raced with them too. You can find them on singletrackworld.com.


----------

